# Homemade Creations >  DIY Face Mask

## jdurand

A friend sent this and asked I post it.

I haven't seen that stretchy material but then I haven't looked.

Sorry, no subtitles but the video is easy enough to follow.

----------

rgsparber (Mar 31, 2020)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks jdurand! We've added your Face Mask to our Miscellaneous category,
as well as to your builder page: jdurand's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Face Mask
 by jdurand

tags:
safety

----------


## mbshop

What material is that ?

----------


## katy

> What material is that ?



And, where does one get it?

----------


## jdurand

Apparently it's common on the Right Side of the Alantic pond. It's a non-woven cotton. I never noticed it when I've been over there but then I didn't look.

----------

